# intarsia world map



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So I want to get started on a intarsia world map to give to my church for missionaries I'm looking at making it around 5 by 8 or so we'll see but if anyone has any links of similiar projects love to see them, and also any tips would be awsome.


----------

